# ice mice



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

has anyone used ice mice before?ive e mailed them twice now asking if they had what i wanted available but have had no answers?can anyone recommend anywhere else?i just want a variety of mice,ranging from fluffs to ex breeders/jumbos. thanks .Dan


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i bought from them, and was very happy with what i recived


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

I have also bought from them and was happy with what I recieved - especially as they were still frozen and I live in the middle of nowhere :lol2:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

i wonder why they havent got back to me then?!its just i dont want to put an order in then be told they havent got what i want. i have tried ringing them too with no answer!guess i'll just have to try again..thanks for replys


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought from them and was quite dissapointed that everything was going soft when it arrived to me here in Fife, Scotland. They only put the one bit of ice pack over the top of the mice. Plus, they only sell mice.

Try Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop , Got my delivery from them this morning. Packed top & bottom with ice packs in the poly box, great commpetative prices, lots in stock and next day TNT delivery (which is FREE when you spend over £29.99).

They did a great job for me.: victory:


----------

